# Can I still drive on overseas licence after learner permit test?



## eldunariss (Apr 7, 2018)

Hi, i have 4 months to convert my driving licence to victorian.
If i do learner test online and pass it, will I still be able to drive on my overseas licence even though I received my learner permit?
Also my driving instructor said i need to have 'road knowledge permit' to start lessons. Is it the same as learner permit?

A year ago, I passed my learners - they said they won't give it to me because 'i can still drive on overseas licence'.


----------



## mbagh15 (Apr 14, 2017)

No please, You can't drive on your overseas licences whilst you are on state learner permit. Its an offence.
Make sure as soon as you pass your learner permit you booked for your drive test and after getting the learner permit, You will also require to have road Knowledge with an instructor before you go for drive test.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

eldunariss said:


> Hi, i have 4 months to convert my driving licence to victorian.
> If i do learner test online and pass it, will I still be able to drive on my overseas licence even though I received my learner permit?
> Also my driving instructor said i need to have 'road knowledge permit' to start lessons. Is it the same as learner permit?
> 
> A year ago, I passed my learners - they said they won't give it to me because 'i can still drive on overseas licence'.


Have you looked at this 






Overseas licence holders : VicRoads


Learn about driving with an overseas licence or permit in Victoria and find out if need to convert your overseas licence or permit.




www.vicroads.vic.gov.au





It is confusing when you say you have 4 months to convert, but you passed your learner a year ago, yet you must convert within 6 months of arriving.


----------



## eldunariss (Apr 7, 2018)

The check says 'You have until 29 December 2021 to obtain a Victorian Full Licence' (I arrived 29 Dec 2019) - I guess it depends on age/country and how long Ive had my licence - also Covid (the check stated an earlier date when I arrived and later extended the date).
Thanks for clearing my confusion. Back then I wasn't really sure why they wouldn't let me obtain my learners, but now I know. I'll book my tests as soon as my overseas expires.
Oh, and the road knowledge permit? How does one obtain one, I can't seem to google it. Is it a test you do before your driving lessons or something you get after driving hours with an instructor?


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

eldunariss said:


> Oh, and the road knowledge permit? How does one obtain one, I can't seem to google it. Is it a test you do before your driving lessons or something you get after driving hours with an instructor?


Searching for "road knowledge permit" finds nothing.
I will guess that must be the learner permit knowledge test. 





Practice learner permit knowledge test : VicRoads


The practice learner permit knowledge test has been designed to help you prepare for the learner permit knowledge test.




www.vicroads.vic.gov.au





Your driving instructor should have explained that to you fully.

Each state has different things, different names etc.


----------

